# structure101



## fastjack (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Hat von Euch schon mal jemand Erfahrungen (sowohl negative als auch positive) mit Structure101 gemacht. So wie es aussieht, ist es ein Architektur/Test/Coverage-Tool. 

Gruß Fastjack.


----------



## schalentier (18. Mai 2011)

Ich hab es mir neulich mal bissel angeschaut. Sieht spannend aus. Man definiert dort quasi seine gewuenschte Architektur (wie haengen Packages/Klassen/etc voneinander ab), dann scannt Structure101 den kompletten (uebersetzten) Quelltext und zeigt an, welche Klassen falsche Abhaengigkeiten haben (die heissen glaub ich Feedback Dependencies oder so aehnlich).

Noch cooler is Restructure101 von der selben Firma. Damit kann man in beliebig vielen Sandboxen die Architektur zusammenbauen und sieht die fehlerhaften Abhaengigkeiten sofort. Sehr praktisch wenn man eine groesse Software von Grund auf neu organisieren will oder auch einfach nur ne schicke Uebersicht ueber die Abhaengigkeiten braucht. 

Man kann das auch ins CI integrieren und es gibt ne Demoversion, mit der du dir alles mal anschauen kannst.

Leider ist es fuer das Projekt, in dem ich grad mitarbeite nicht wirklich brauchbar.


----------



## Nizar K. (23. Jun 2011)

Hallo,
hab mir neulich die Tools auch grob angeschaut und folgendes beob8et:
+ Mit Structure kann man die SW analysieren
+ Mit Restructure kann man die SW refactoren und die Actions die man beim Refactoren gemacht zum IDE-Plugin zum Umsetzten exportieren. 
--> Eine Sache die ich bei beiden Tools sehr vermisst habe, war so eine Art Dashboard  wie die von Sonargraph. Sonargraph erstellt diese Dashboard direkt nach dem Importieren des SRC. Auf dieser Dashboard sind alle violations, faults, warnings und zyklische Abhängigkeiten VERLINKT, sodass man per klick zu diesen angemekerten Stellen hinspringen kann. Structure101 bietet auch so eine Summary-Dashboard aber leider nur als Text, d.h. man muss manuell nach diesen Stellen suchen.
-->Aber Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sind die Headway SW gut.

+ Die Build version ist auch interessant wenn man eine CI-Umgebung hat.

Ein großes + ist dass alle Plugins bei Headway kostenlos sind.

Gruß
Nizar


----------



## Nizar Kais (23. Jun 2011)

Hallo,
hab mir neulich die Tools auch grob angeschaut und folgendes beob8et:
+ Mit Structure kann man die SW analysieren
+ Mit Restructure kann man die SW refactoren und die Actions die man beim Refactoren gemacht zum IDE-Plugin zum Umsetzten exportieren.
--> Eine Sache die ich bei beiden Tools sehr vermisst habe, war so eine Art Dashboard wie die von Sonargraph. Sonargraph erstellt diese Dashboard direkt nach dem Importieren des SRC. Auf dieser Dashboard sind alle violations, faults, warnings und zyklische Abhängigkeiten VERLINKT, sodass man per klick zu diesen angemekerten Stellen hinspringen kann. Structure101 bietet auch so eine Summary-Dashboard aber leider nur als Text, d.h. man muss manuell nach diesen Stellen suchen.
-->Aber Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sind die Headway SW gut.

+ Die Build version ist auch interessant wenn man eine CI-Umgebung hat.

Ein großes + ist dass alle Plugins bei Headway kostenlos sind.

Gruß
Nizar


----------



## Nizar Kais (23. Jun 2011)

in addition:
man kann seine SW mit einem Repo assozieren. Danach kann man die mit geleiferte Web-App von Structure drauf zeigen lassen und sich eine Dashboard aufbauen.


----------

